# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  СЭД Directum

## buhga

Доброго времени суток, гуру!

Подскажите, плз, где можно скачать "вылеченный" сэд Directum для личного изучения,а также документацию к нему?

Благодарен за любую помощь!

Спасибо!

----------


## Profiks

Up! 
Поделитесь пжл свежей версией с таблеткой...

Или может есть у кого аналогичные СЭД:
- DocsVision  
- ELMA

----------

